# سلسلة الكود المصرى إختبارات الخرسانة



## ليث النعيمي (14 سبتمبر 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

الأخوة الأعزاء 
كثيرا ما استفدت من أعضاء هذا المنتدى الرائع وأظن أن الوقت قد حان لأعطى قدر ما أخذت
أعذرونى على الأطالة
الموضوع سوف يكون عبارة عن سلسلة إختبارات الركام والأسمنت كما وردت بالكود المصرى لعام 2002 عسى الله ان ينفع بها جمهور المهندسين
اختبار تعيين الهبوط للخرسانة الطازجة
DETERMINATION OF SLUMP 
FOR FRESH CONCRETE 

اختبار رقم ( 6 – 2 ) الكود المصرى

الهــدف
تعيين الهبوط للخرسانة الطازجة 
وذلك لمتابعة التغيير فى تشغيلية الخرسانة ومنه يمكن ضبط جودة الخلطة الخرسانية 0 

الأجهزة القياسية المستخدمة فى الاختبار 

1- قالب الاختبار
2- حوض مسطح
3- جاروف قياسى 
4- جاروف بفتحة مربعة 
5- قضيب الدمك 
6- المسطرة المدرجة القمع


خطوات الاختبار
1- التاكد من نظافة أسطح الأدوات المستخدمة 0
2- ملء القالب بالخرسانة على ثلاث طبقات و كل طبقة تمثل 1/3 القالب 0
3- دمك كل طبقة 25 مرة بقضيب الدمك بشكل متساوى ثم يسوى السطح 0
4- يرفع القالب رأسيا ببطء مع مراعاة عدم حدوث أى حركة جانبية أو التوائية 0
5- يجب أن تتم جميع الخطوات السابقة خلال ( 150 ) ثانية دون توقف 0
6- يتم قياس الهبوط الحادث للعينة بالمسطرة القياسية 0
النتائج 
1- الهبوط = ارتفاع قالب الاختبار – ارتفاع العينة بعد حدوث الهبوط 0
2- يتم مقارنة قيمة الهبوط المقاسة فى الاختبار بالقيم الموجودة فى الجدول والمسموح بها
اختبار الانسياب للخرسانة الطازجة 
DETERMINATION OF FLOW VALUE 
FOR FRESH CONCRETE

اختبار رقم ( 6 – 3 ) الكود المصرى
الهــدف 
تعيين قيمة الانسياب للخرسانة الطازجة ذات التشغيلية العادية والعالية 
حيث أن اختبار الهبوط ومعامل الدمك لا يصلح استخدامه فى حالة الخرسانة التى يتم صبها باستخدام المضخات فى المشاريع الكبرى ( باستخدام إضافات ) 
( يعبر عن قوام الخرسانة ومدى استعدادها للانسياب وفصل مكوناتها ) 

الأجهزة القياسية المستخدمة فى الاختبار 

1- المنضدة القياسية
2- القالب
3- جاروف قياسى 
4- جاروف بفتحة مربعة 
5- قضيب الدمك
6- المسطرة المدرجة 
7- إناء مسطح 

خطوات إجــراء الاختبار
1. التاكد من نظافة أسطح الأدوات المستخدمة فى الاختبار 0
2. وضع المنضدة على سطح مستوى 0
3. وضع القالب فى مركز الجزء العلوى من المنضدة 0
4. ملء القالب بالخرسانة على طبقتين كل طبقة تمثل 1/3 القالب 0
5. يتم دمك كل طبقة 10 مرات بطريقة متساوية ثم يسوى السطح 0
6. يرفع القالب رأسيا ببطء بعد ( 30 )ثانية من إزالة الخرسانة الزائدة 0
7. يتم تثبيت المنضدة بالضغط على كعب القاعدة من ناحية ثم يرفع السطح العلوى للمنضدة ببطء حتى الحاجز العلوى دون أن يصطدم به – ثم يترك ليسقط حراً 0
8. يتم تكرار العملية السابقة 15 مرة ( خلال 5 ثوانى / مرة ) 0
9. يقاس قطر انتشار الخرسانة فى اتجاهين موازيين لحرف المنضدة.
10. الانسياب = المتوسط الحسابى لقطر انتشار الخرسانة
11. قيمة الانسياب المسموح بها للخرسانة الطازجة بين 500 – 600 مم
اختبار تعيين زمن (Ve - Be) للخرسانة الطازجة 
DETERMINATION OF ( VE – BE- TIME )
FOR FRESH CONCRETE

اختبار رقم ( 6 – 4 ) الكود المصرى
الهــدف 
تعيين زمن) (Ve-Be للخرسانة ذات التشغيلية المنخفضة والمنخفضة جداً 
* والاختبار يعطى مؤشر جيد عن إمكانية صب ودمك الخرسانة ( للخلطات الجافة والجافة جداً )
الأجهــــزة 

1- جهاز تحديد القــوام 
* وعاء و قالب 
* قرص شفاف
* منضدة إهتزاز
2- حوض مسطح
3- جاروف قياسى
4- قضيب دمك أو غز
5- ساعة إيقاف

خطوات إجــراء الاختبار
1. التاكد من نظافة جميع أسطح الأدوات المستخدمة فى الاختبار 0
2. وضع منضدة الأهتزازات على سطح أفقى ثابت 0
3. يملء القالب بالخرسانة على ثلاث مراحل كل مرحلة تمثل 1/3 القالب مع دمك كل مرحلة 25 مرة بقضيب الدمك ثم يسوى السطح 0
4. يرفع القالب ببطء رأسيا دون حركة جانبية أو إلتوائية 0
5. يتم تحريك القرص الشفاف فوق الوعاء حتى يلمس أعلى نقطة من الخرسانة الهابطة 0
6. يتم قراءة قيمة الهبوط على المسطرة المدرجة 0
7. يترك القرص الشفاف ليسقط حراً فوق الخرسانة 0
8. يتم تشغيل عملية الاهتزاز مباشرة وفى نفس الوقت تشغيل ساعة الإيقاف 
9. عند تغطية السطح السفلى للقرص بلبانى الخرسانة يتم إيقاف الساعة وتسجيل الوقت 0
10. يتم إجراء جميع الخطوات السابقة خلال ( 5 ) دقائق من بداية التجربة 0
النتائج ***زمن V - B = الفترة الزمنية المقاسة
يفشل هذا الإختبار فى حالة إذا كانت V - B أقل من ( 5 ) ثوانى
* يجب مراعاة إجراء التجربة عند عدم حدوث هبوط إنهيار أو هبوط قص
اختبار تعيين عامل الدمك للخرسانة الطازجة
DETERMINATION OF COMPACTING FACTOR
FOR FRESH CONCRETE

اختبار رقم ( 6 – 5 ) الكود المصرى
الهــدف 
تعيين عامل الدمك للخرسانة الطازجة
( يعبر عن مدى تشغيلية الخرسانة وسهولة دمكها ) 
وهو غير ملائم للخرسانات ذات التشغيلية المنخفضة جداً والعالية جداً 

الأجهــــزة القياسية 

1. جهاز عامل الدمك 
2. حوض مسطح 
3. جاروف قياس

4. قضيب دمك وغز
5. مسطرين تسوية
6. ميزان

7. قضب هز 
8. مطرقة هزازة 
9. منضدة هزازة

خطوات إجــراء الاختبار
1. التاكد من نظافة جميع أسطح الأدوات المستخدمة فى الاختبار 0
2. يوضع الجهاز على سطح أفقى ثابت **ويتم غلق أبواب المخروطين 0
3. يتم غلق الأسطوانة بمسطرين التسوية لعدم سقوط خرسانة داخلها 0
4. يملء المخروط العلوى بالخرسانة ثم يفتح بابه لتسقط الخرسانة حرة داخل المخروط السفلى 
5. يفتح باب المخروط السفلى لتسقط الخرسانة حرة داخل الاسطوانة 0 
6. توزن الاسطوانة بمحتوياتها بعد نظافة الجوانب والحواف 0
7. يتم حساب وزن الخرسانة المدموكة جزئيا(w1) = )وزن الاسطوانة بمحتوياتها - وزنها فارغة) 
8. تفرغ الخرسانة من الاسطوانة ويتم تنظيفها 0
9. يعاد ملء الاسطوانة من نفس الخرسانة على أن تدمك كليا وذلك بوضع الخرسانة داخل الاسطوانة بالجاروف على 6 طبقات وفى كل مرة يتم دمك الخرسانة 
10. يتم حساب وزن الخرسانة المدموكة كليا (w2) = )وزن الاسطوانة بمحتوياتها - وزنها فارغة) 
11. يتم حساب معامل الدمك F 0

اختبار تحديد محتوى الهواء للخرسانة الطازجة بالطريقة الحجمية
DETERMINATION OF AIR CONTANT
FOR FRESH CONCRETE
(BY USING VOLUMETRIC METHOD )

اختبار رقم ( 6 – 6 ) الكود المصرى
الهــدف 
تحديد محتوى الهواء المحجوز داخل الخرسانة الطازجة 
(بالنسبة للخرسانات المحتويةعلى إضافات أو مواد إحلالية للأسمنت (غبار السيليكا أو بدونها )
ويستخدم هذا الاختبار للخرسانة المستخدم فيها أى نوع من الركام 
الأجهـزة 

1- عداد هوائى قياسى 
2- القمع
3- قضيب الدمك 
4- كوب القياس 
5- سرنجة
6- وعاء تفريغ
7- مسطرين تسوية
8- مغرفة
9- كحول الايزوبوربيل 
10- مطرقة مطاطية

خطوات إجراء الاختبار 
1- مرحلة الدمك ( يملء القدح على ثلاث طبقات من الخرسانة الطازجة وتدمك كل طبقة 25 مرة ) ويتم الدق على جوانب القدح بالمطرقة المطاطية للتخلص من الهواء المحبوس
2- مرحلة التسوية ( يتم تسوية السطح )
3- مرحلة إضافة الماء ( يثبت القطاع العلوى فوق القدح ويضاف الماء بواسطة القمع حتى يظهر بالرقبة – ثم يرفع القمع ثم يضبط منسوب الماء حتى علامة الصفر بواسطة السرنجة ) 
4- مرحلة الهـز (يتم قلب وهز الوحدات للتخلص من الهواء المحبوس حتى ثبات عمود الماء فى الأنبوبة) 
5- طرد الفقاقيع ( يتم إضافة 1 سم3 من الكحول بواسطة السرنجة للتخلص من أى فقاعات متواجدة فوق سطح عمود الماء ) 
6- القــــراءة ( يتم قراءة ارتفاع السائل الموجود بالانبوبة المدرجة لأقرب 0.01 %
النتائج 
نسبة الهواء فى الخرسانة = ارتفاع السائل بالأنبوبة المدرجة + كمية الكحول المضافة 

اختبار تعيين محتوى الهواء للخرسانة الطازجة بطريقة الضغط
DETERMINATION OF AIR CONTANT
FOR FRESH CONCRETE
(BY USING PRESSURE METHOD )

اختبار رقم ( 6 – 7 ) الكود المصرى
الهــدف 
هو تحديد مقدار الهواء المحجوز فى الخرسانة الطازجة والذى يمثل الهواء الموجود داخل الخرسانة فقط دون الركام ( الركام المستخدم ذو مسامية صغيرة جدا )
يستخدم هذا الاختبار للخرسانة المحتوية على ركام عادى أو ثقيل فقط 
الأجهـزة 
1- عداد هوائى عداد ( أ )& عداد ( ب ) )

2- قدح القياس
3- اناء معياره
4- أنبوبة رشاشة ( بخاخة )
5- مسطرين
6- قضيب الدمك – الغز- التسوية
7- مطرقة من المطاط
8- القمع
9- إناء لوضع الماء
10- هزاز 
11-منخل 37.5 مم

خطوات إجراء الاختبار 
أولا باستخدام العداد ( أ )
1- يجب التأكد من نظافة جميع الأسطح المستخدمة فى الاختبار
2- يملء الجهاز بالماء حتى منتصف الأنبوبة المدرجة
3- يتم إمالة الجهاز 30 درجة على المحور الرأسى ويترك للتخلص من الهواء المحبوس 
4- يعاد الجهاز لوضعه الإصلى ثم يملء الجهاز بالماء حتى منسوب الصفر 
5- يتم التاثير بضغط p = 1380 بسكال عند منسوب الصفر** تؤخذ قراءة عامود الماء بالانبوبة وليكن H1 
6- يخفض الضغط تدريجيا حتى يصل صفر خلال دقيقتين عن طريق فتح السدادة العلوية للجهاز ويتم تحديد ارتفاع عمود الماء فى الانبوبة وليكن H2 عند الضغط 0.00 = P 
7- كمية الهواء الظاهـرى Aap 
تكرر الخطوة السابقة وتؤخذ المتوسطات بحيث تكون الاختلاف فى النتائج فى حدود 20 % 
ثانيـا باستخدام العداد ( ب )
1- يجب التأكد من نظافة جميع الأسطح المستخدمة فى الاختبار
2- تثبيت الجهاز
3- التخلص من الهواء الموجود عن طريق ( غلق صمام الهواء ) وملء القدح بالماء عن طريق فتحتى الماء يتم خروج الماء من الفتحة الأخرى مصاحبا مع الهواء مع مراعاة الرج أثناء مرور الماء
4- قفل صمام الهواء ويسمح بمرور الهواء داخل الغرفة حتى تصل قراءة العداد إلى خط الضغط الأبتدائى 
5- يبرد الهواء المضغوط
6- يثبت العداد اليدوى عند خط الضغط الإبتدائى 
7- تغلق فتحتى الماء الموجودتين بغطاء الجهاز
8- يفتح صمام الهواء بين القدح وغرفة الهواء مع الطرق على جوانب الإناء 
9- يتم قراءة قيم الضغط الموجودة بالعداد
10- كمية الهواء بالعينة المختبرة ( A ) 
حيث Cf هى معامل التصحيح للركام
11- كمية الهواء بالخليط الكلى Ac عندما يكون المقاس الإعتبارى للركام أكبر من 37.5 مم


حيث V1 = الحجم المطلق لمكونات الخليط المار من منخل 37.5 
V2 = الحجم المطلق لكل مكونات الخليط
Vg = الحجم المطلق للركام الذى مقاسه الاعتبار 37.5
11- كمية الهواء بالمونة الموجودة بالخرسانة Am

حيث Vm = الحجم المطلق لمكونات المونة بالخليط 
ويتم مقارنة النتائج بالقيم التالية حسب مقاس الركام 
7 % فى حالة استخدام ركام بمقاس اعتبار أكبر من 10 مم
6 % فى حالة استخدام ركام بمقاس اعتبار أكبر من 15 مم
5 % فى حالة استخدام ركام بمقاس اعتبار أكبر من 20 مم
4 % فى حالة استخدام ركام بمقاس اعتبار أكبر من 40 مم

اختبار تعيين كمية ماء النضح بالخرسانة الطازجة
DETERMINATION OF BLEEDING WATER 
FOR FRESH CONCRETE

اختبار رقم ( 6 – 8 ) الكود المصرى
الهــدف 
تعيين كمية المياه النسبية المنضوحة للخرسانة الطازجة 
( الخرسانة العادية و خرسانة الهواء المحبوس )
وهو يتوقف على طريقة الدمك المستخدمة فى الموقع
اولا- العينات المدموكة بقضيب الدمك
الأجهــــزة 

1- إناء أسطوانى
2- ميزان
3- سحاحة ماء
4- أنبوبة اختبار 
5- قضيب دمك
6- مسطرين 
7- سخان كهربى 
8- ميزان حساس


خطوات إجراء الاختبار بالطريقة الأولى ( الدمك )
1- ملء الوعاء بالخرسانة بالكامل ثم يسوى السطح
2- يسجل وقت بداية التجربة
3- يسجل كتلة الإناء ومحتواه الخرسانى
4- لا يتم رفع الإناء الأسطوانة من حول العينة إلا فى حالة سحب مياه النضح
5- تسحب مياه النضح كل 10 دقائق خلال الـ 40 دقيقة الأولى ثم كل 30 دقيقة بعد ذلك حتى يتوقف نضح الخرسانة وتوضع هذه المياه فى أنبوبة الاختبار المدرجة وتسجل كمية المياه المتراكمة فى الأنبوبة بعد كل مرة سحب 
6- يتم إيقاف الساعة عند الوصول إلى كمية المياه المحدودة بمعرفة الأستشارى
7- يتم تحديد وزن الماء الصافى للماء المنضوح وذلك بوضعه فى القدح ثم وضعه على السخان ثم يحسب وزن القدح بعد تبخر المياه
وزن الماء الصافى = وزن القدح بالماء – وزن القدح بعد تبخر المياه

8- حجم مياه النضح (V ) 
V1 = حجم الماء المجمع عند أى زمن ( المنضوح ) & A = مساحة الخرسانة 
يحدد معدل النضح بمقارنة قيمة V فى كل مرحلة زمنية متساوية
يحسب وزن ماء النضح المتجمع كنسبة من وزن الماء الصافى الموجود بعينة الاختبار 
وزن ماء النضح بالحجم (جم) =W1 

وزن الماء فى عينة الاختبار =W2 
وزن الماء الصافى بالخلطة =W3=( وزن الماء الكلى – وزن الماء الممتص بالركام ) 
الوزن الكلى للخلطة =W4
وزن عينة الاختبار =W5 
ثانيا- العينات المدموكة بالهــز
الأجهــــزة 

1- منضدة إهتزاز
2- ساعة إيقاف
3- إناء مخروطى
4- ميزان
5- سحاحة ماء
6- أنبوبة اختبار 100 سم3 
7- قضيب دمك
8- مسطرين 
9- سخان كهربى
10- ميزان حساس

خطوات إجراء الاختبار بالطريقة الثانية ( الهــز ) 
1- وضع العينة فى الإناء المخروطى حتى ارتفاع يساوى متوسط قطرى المخروط
2- يوضع الإناء المخروطى فوق المنضدة الهزازة ويثبت جيدا ويتم دمك العينة بالهز
3- يتم إيقاف عملية الهز بمجرد ظهور مياه النضح
4- يغطى الإناء المخروطى ويتم عمل هزات متتالية ( 3 ثوانى ) للتشغيل ثم فترة إيقاف بين كل هزة والأخرى ( 30 ثانية )
5- يحدد الحجم الكلى للماء المنضوح كما سبق فى الطريقة الأولى
6- مع مراعاة أن نتائج الاختبار تتأثر باختلاف درجات الحرارة لذلك يفضل أن تكون درجات الحرارة أثناء التجربة مماثلة لدرجة حرارة الموقع 


اختبار تعيين كثافة الخرسانة الطازجة المدموكة
DETERMINATION OF DENSITY
FOR FRESH CONCRETE

الاختبار رقم ( 6 – 9 ) الكود المصرى

الهـدف 
تعيين كثافة الخرسانة الطازجة 
( الكثافة = وزن كمية من الخرسانة المدموكة / حجم كمية الخرسانة)

الأجهــــزة 

1- ميزان 
2- وعاء
3- جاروف قياسى 
4- قضيب دمك – هز 
5- مسطرين 
6- مسطرة مدرجة
7- سحاحة زجاجية
8- حوض لتجهيز العينة
9- جاروف بفتحة مربعة


الخطــوات 
1- ملء الوعاء بالخرسانة
2- يتم التخلص من الهواء الموجود بقدر الإمكان وذلك بوضع الخرسانة على ثلاث طبقات متساوية وتدمك كل طبقة بقضيب الدمك أو الهزاز ثم يسوى السطح
3- يتم وزن الوعاء بمحتوياته
4- وزن الخرسانة المدموكة = وزن الوعاء بمحتوياته - وزن الوعاء فارغ
5- الكثـافة D


اختبار مقاومة الأختراق لتعيين زمن شك الخرسانة

DETERMINATION OF SETTING TIME 
( BY PENETRATION RESISTANCE )

الاختبار رقم ( 6 – 10 ) الكود المصرى

الهــدف / تحديد زمن شك الخرسانة الابتدائى والنهائى
زمن شك الخرسانة الابتدائى 
الزمن بين فترة إضافة الماء للاسمنت ووصول مقاومة الخرسانة للإختراق إلى 3.50 نيوتن /مم2
زمن سك الخرسانة النهائى 
الزمن بين فترة إضافة الماء للاسمنت ووصول مقاومة الخرسانة للإختراق إلى 27.6 نيوتن /مم2
الأجهــــزة :-

1- الأوعية القياسية
2- جهاز مقاومة الأختراق
3- قضيب الدمك
4- ماصة

خطوات إجراء الاختبار
1- إزالة ماء النضح من العينة بواسطة الماصة ( وذلك بامالة العينة بزاوية 10 – 15 درجة لمدة كافية
2- تثبيت إبرة الاختراق والجهاز بحيث تلامس الإبرة سطح العينة
3- يتم الضغط على الجهاز تدريجيا حتى يصل اختراق الإبرة إلى 25 مم ( علامة الإبرة )
4- يجب أن يتم هذا الاختراق خلال ( 10 ) ثوانى 
5- تسجل القوة المطلوبة للاختراق ، ووقت الاختراق محسوبا من لحظة إضافة الماء للأسمنت 
6- تؤخذ القراءات كل ساعة للخلطات العادية وتؤخذ قراءة الشك الابتدائى بعد 3 ساعات من لحظة إضافة الماء للخلطة 
• بالنسبة للخلطات سريعة التصلد يجب أخذ قراءة الشك الابتدائى خلال ساعة أو ساعتين( 1 – 2 )
• بالنسبة للخلطات بطيئـة التصلد يجب أخذ قراءة الشك الابتدائى خلال أربعةأو ستة ساعات (4–6 )
• مع مراعاة ألا يقل عدد القراءات فى كل اختبار عن 6 قراءات ويجب الاستمرار فى أخذ القراءات حتى تصل مقاومة الاختراق 27.6 نيوتن / مم2 
• يحسب زمن الشك بأخذ المتوسطات للازمنة المحسوبة فى كل حالة

اختبارات تعيين كثافة الخرسانة المتصلدة
DETERMINATION OF DENSITY
FOR HARDENED CONCRETE 

الاختبار رقم ( 7 – 1 ) الكود المصرى 
كثافة الخرسانة المتصلدة :- 
هى إحدى الخصائص الطبيعية اللازمة لحساب الأحمال الميته للمنشأ عند تحليله الإنشائى 
وهىالنسبة بين كتلة عينة من الخرسانة المتصلدة إلى حجم العينة كجم/ سم3
الهــدف
تحديد كثافة الخرسانة المتصلدة *** خرسانة بحالتها عند استلامها فى معمل الاختبار 
* خرسانة مشبعة بالماء*** خرسانة جافة 
الأجهـزة :- 

1- قدمة ذات ورنيه
2- فرن معملى
3- ميزان 
4- خزان مياه

خطوات الاختبار :- 
أولا تحديد كتلة العينة
1- تحديد كتلة العينة الموردة للمعمل وذلك بوزنها ) 1W )
2- تحديد كتلة العينة المشبعة بالماء وذلك بوزنها ) W2 ) 
3- تحديد كتلة العينة الجافة بالفرن وذلك بوزنها ) W3 ) 
يتم تجفيف العينة بالفرن المعملى عند درجة حرارة 105 درجة مئوية 
ثانيا تحديد حجم العينة ( طريقة الإزاحة )
1- ( يستخدم للعينات ذات الأشكال الغير منتظمة )
2- تشبع العينة بالماء كما سبق فى أولا - ) W2 ) 
3- توضع العينة على الحامل وتغمر فى الماء ويعين وزنهاوهى مغمورة فى الماء وليكن - ) W4 ) 
4- يتم تصحيح وزن العينة بعد طرح وزن الحامل فارغاً وهو مغمورفى الماء وليكن وزن مصحح(W5 )
5- يحدد حجم العينة V من العلاقة 
ثالثا تحديد الكثافة 

اختبارات تعيين مقاومة الضغط للخرسانة المتصلدة
DETERMINATION OF COMPRESSIVE 
FOR HARDENED CONCRETE 

اختبار رقم ( 7 – 2 ) الكود المصرى
مقاومة الضغط للخرسانة المتصلدة
أهم الخواص الميكانيكية للخرسانة المتصلدة
ويمكن بها تحديد قيم الخواص الميكانيكية الأخرى ( الشد– القص- الإنحناء– معاير المرونة )
الهــدف 
تحديد مقاومة الضغط للخرسانة المتصلدة
( يعطى إمكانية قبول أو رفض الخرسانة )
الاجهــزة 
1. ماكينة اختبار الضغط القياسية
2. عينة قياسية
الخطــــوات :- 
1- يتم التأكد من نظافة جميع الأسطح المستخدمة فى الاختبار
2- تثبيت العينة على ماكينة الاختبار بحيث يكون محورها هو محور التحميل
3- يتحمل تحميل العينة مع زيادة الحمل بشكل منتظم 0.6 +- 0.4 نيوتم / مم
• مع مراعاة استخدام التحميل السريع للعينة ذات المقاومة المرتفعة
• مع مراعاة استخدام التحميل البطىء للعينة ذات المقاومة المنخفضة 
4- عند حدوث تشكل العينة يتم ترك العينة تتشكل تحت تأثير الحمل دون التغيير فيه
5- مقاومة ضغط العينة Fc 

حيث ( p ) هو حمل الإنهيار ( أقصى حمل ) 
( A c ) مساحة مقطع العينة المعرض للتحميل 



اختبارات تعيين مقاومة شدة الإنفلاق للخرسانة المتصلدة
DETERMINATION TENSILE SPLITTING STRENGTH OF HARDENED CONCRETE 

اختبار رقم ( 7 – 3 ) الكود المصرى
إجهاد شدة الإنفلاق 
هى الاجهاد المتولدة نتيجة تحميل العينة بأحمال ضغط جانبية
الهـدف 
تحديد مقاومة الخرسانة للشد الغير مباشر أو شد الانفلاق
الأجهــزة 
1. ماكينة التحميل 
2. تركيبات التثبيت وهى من الفيبر المضغوط
3. قطع التحميل وهى نوعان A &B كما بالشكل

خطــوات الاختبار :- 
1- يتم تعين كثافة عينة الخرسانة المتصلدة كما فى الاختبار السابق
2- يتم التأكد من نظافة جميع الأسطح المستخدمة فى الاختبار
3- تثبيت العينة بالتركيبة المناسبة – ثم توضع فى ماكينة الاختبار مع مراعاة انطباق محور العينة مع محور الماكينة
4- تحمل العينة بدون صدم حتى الكسر بمعدل تحميل ثابت
5- تعين حمل الإنهيار p 

6- تعيين مقاومة شد الإنفلاق من العلاقة 
حيث d = بعد مقطع العينة مم 
L = طول التحميل مم




اختبار تعيين مقاومة الإنحناء للخرسانة المتصلدة
DETERMINATION OF FLEXURAL STRENGTH
OF HARDENED CONCRETE 

اختبار رقم ( 7 – 4 ) الكود المصرى
الهــدف 
تعيين مقاومة الخرسانة المتصلدة للشد الناتج من الانحناء ( معامل الكسر ) 
لأجهـــزة 
1- ماكينة التحميل القياسية
2- تركيبة التحميل القياسية
3- عينة قياسية ( ذات مقطع مربع 100 مم أو 150 مم )
خطوات الاختبار 
1- يتم التأكد من نظافة جميع الأسطح المستخدمة فى الاختبار
2- تثبيت العينة فى ماكينة التحميل بحيث لا يكون التحميل على سطح الصب
3- تبدأ عملية التحميل فور تلامس جميع الدعامات بانتظام مع العينة
4- تحمل العينة بمعدل 0.06 +أو- 0.04 نيوتن / مم2 / ثانية بانتظام حتى الكسر
5- يعين حمل الكسر للعينات الذى يقع سطح كسرها بالثلث الأوسط لبحر العينة وتستبعد ما دون ذلك
6- تقدر مقاومة الانحناء ( نيوتن / مم2 ) من العلاقات الآتية 
( فى حالة التحميل بثلث وثلثى بحر العينة ) مقاومة الانحناء =

( فى حالة التحميل بمنتصف البحر ) *مقاومة الانحناء = 
حيث p = حمل الكسر ( نيوتن )
L = بحر الكمرة ( مم )
d1 = عرض الكمرة ( مم )
d2 = عرض الكمرة ( مم )

اختبار تعيين معايير المرونة الاستاتيكى للخرسانة المتصلدة
DETERMINATION OF STATIC MODULUS OF ELASTICTY
OF HARDENED CONCRETE 

اختبار رقم ( 7 – 5 ) الكود المصرى
تعريف معايير المرونة 
هو معايير القاطع لمنحنى الإجهاد والإنفعال بين اجهاد يساوى ½ نيوتن / مم2 واجهاد يساوى 1/3 مقاومة ضغط الخرسانة 
الهــدف 
تحديد معايير المرونة الاستاتيكى فى الضغط لعينة مصبوبة مخصوص أو عينة مستخرجة من منشأ 
الأجهـــزة 
1- ماكينة الاختبار القياسية ( ماكينة الضغط )
2- جهاز قياس التغير فى الطول ( وقته +- 5 ×( 10 )-6 على الأقل
3- عينة اسطوانية قياسية بقطر 150 مم وارتفاع 300 مم
أو عينة مستخرجة من عنصر إنشائى
خطــوات الاختبـار 
1- يتم التأكد من نظافة جميع الأسطح المستخدمة فى الاختبار
2- تحديد مقاومة الضغط ( اختبار 7 – 2 )
3- تثبيت العينة فى ماكينة الاختبار بعد تثبيت جهاز التغيير فى الطول على أن يكون الجهاز موازى للمحور الطولى للعينة مع مراعاة انطباق محور العينة مع محور الماكينة الرأسى
4- يتم التأثير بالاجهاد الأساسى( a σ ) = 0.5 نيوتن / مم2 وتسجل قيمة التغيير فى الطول
5- يتم زيادة الاجهاد تدريجيا بمعدل 0.6 – 0.4 نيوتن / مم2 / ثانيةإلى أن يصل الإجهاد إلى( a σ ) = 1/3 مقاومة الضغط للخرسانة = fc / 3 ( a σ ) 
6- يتم تثبيت قيمة الاجهاد لمدة 60 ثانية ويسجل قيمة التغيير فى الطول خلال الثلاثين ثانية التالية على كلا من طولى القياس 
* مع مراعاة إذا اختلفت قيم التغيير المسجلة بمقدار يزيد عن 20 % يتم ضبط محور العينة مع محور الماكينة )
7- عندما يتبين من قراءة التغيير فى الاطول المقاسة سابقا أنه يمكن إعتبار الحمل المؤثر على العينة محورياً يتم تقليل الحمل بنفس المعدل ( 0.6 : 0.4 ) نيوتن / مم2 / ثانية حتى يتم الوصول إلى الاجهاد الاساسى( b σ ) 
8- تكرر دورة التحميل وخفض الحمل مرتين إضافيتين على الأقل بنفس المعدل السابق وفى كل مرة يقاس التغيير الحادث فى الطول 
9- يتم تثبيت الحمل عند قيمة الاجهاد الاساسى (( a σ ) ثم تقاس الانفعالات ( b ξ ) خلال الثلاثين ثانية التالية – ثم يتم زيادة الاجهاد الواقع على العينة حتى يصل ( b σ ) ثم يقاس الانفعال المناظر ( a ξ ) 
10- يتم زيادة الحمل على العينة بنفس المعدل السابق حتى الانهيار 
يتم زيادة الحمل على العينة بنفس المعدل السابق حتى الانهيار
يتم تقدير قيمة معايير المرونة الاستاتيكى لاختبار الضغط ( Ec ) من العلاقة 





حيث a σ= الأجهاد الأعلى المستخدم فى حساب معايير المرونة الاستاتيكى = Fc / 3 ن / مم2 
حيث b σ= الأجهاد الأساسى ( 0.5 نيوتن / مم2 )
حيث a ξ = متوسط الانفعال المقاس تحت تأثير الاجهاد الأعلى 
حيث b ξ = متوسط الانفعال المقاس تحت تأثير الاجهاد الأساسى
ويمكن تقريب الناتج إلى أقرب 500 ن/مم إذا كانت القيمة المحسوبة أكبر من أو = 10000 ن/ مم2 
ويمكن تقريب الناتج إلى أقرب 100 ن / مم2 إذا كانت القيمة المحسوبة أصغر من 10000 ن/ مم2









اختبار تعيين محتوى الكلوريدات بالخرسانة المتصلدة
DETERMINATION OF CHORIDE ******* ( C L ) OF 
HARDENED CONCRETE 

اختبار رقم ( 7 – 6 ) الكود المصرى

تعريفات 
محتوى الكلوريدات على هيئة ( C L ) تمثل محتوى أملاح الكلوريدات الذاتية فى الخرسانة والتى تمثل ( مجموع الكلوريدات الموجودة فى الركام والماء والأسمنت والإضافات 000000000 )
الهــدف 
تعيين محتوى الكلوريدات بالخرسانة المتصلدة ويلزم لذلك تعيين محتوى الأسمنت فى الخرسانة
الأجهــزة 
1- ميزان حساس
2- طاحونة
3- منخل رقم 100
4- سخان كهربائى مسطح
5- زجاجات معملية ( كاسات )
6- ورق ترشيح
خطـوات الاختبار 
1- يتم التأكد من نظافة جميع الأسطح المستخدمة فى الاختبار
2- يتم طحن العينة الممثلة للعنصر الإنشائى بحيث لا تقل عن كجم واحد ثم يعاد طحن حوالى 20 جم منها لتمر بالكامل من منخل رقم 100
3- يؤخذ 2 جم من العينة فى كاس ثم يضاف إليها 25 مل من الماء المقطر ، 10 مل من حامض النيتريك المركز
4- يضاف 50 مل ماء ساخن ويترك المحلول ساخن 10 – 15 دقيقة
5- إذا ظهرت رواسب ترشيح ب ورقة الترشيح تغسل ورقة الترشيح بالماء
6- يبرد المحلول ويضاف إليه ( 0.1 ) عيارى من نترات الفضة ( 17 جم من نترات الفضة فى لتر ماء مقطر )
7- يضـاف 2 مـل نيترو بنزيين للمحـلول ويـرج بشـدة لترسيب الرواسـب ثم يضـاف 1 مـل من الكـاشف ( 100 مل محلول بارد من كبريتات الحديديك الأمونيوجية مع 10 مل من حامض النيتريك المركز )
8- يعاير المحلول مع ( 0.1 ) عيارى ثيوسيانات الأمونيوم حتى ظهور اللون الأحمر 
9- تعايرثيوسيانات الأمونيوم ( 7.6 جم NH4 CN1S ) فى لترمن الماء المقطر مع نترات الفضة
10- تحدد قيمة النسبة المئوية لكلوريدات الكالسيوم من محتوى الأسمنت Cacl2 من العلاقة 

حيث V = حجم نترات الفضة ( 0.1 عيارى )
حيث V1 = حجم ثيوسيانات الأمونيوم
حيث N = عيارية ثيوسيانات الأمونيوم
حيث W = وزن العينة
حيث M = النسبة المئوية لمحتوى الأسمنت بالخرسانة
11- يحدد قيمة الكلوريدات ( CI ) من محتوى الأسمنت بالخرسانة = كلوريدات الكالسيوم × 0.32
اختبار تعيين محتوى الكبريتات بالخرسانة المتصلدة
DETERMINATION OF SULFATE ******* ( SO3 ) 
OF HARDENED CONCRETE 
اختبار رقم ( 7 – 7) الكود المصرى
الهــدف 
تعيين محتوى الكبريتات فى الخرسانة لمعرفة إذا كانت الخرسانات تعرضت لمهاجمة الكبريتات 
• يعبر محتوى الكبريتات عن نسبة ( SO3 ) الكلية فى الخرسانة والتى يجب ألا تزيد عن 4 % من وزن الأسمنت المستخدم
الأجهــزة 

1- ميزان حساس 
2- فرن تجفيف
3- فرن إحتراق 
4- سخان كهربائى مسطح

خطــوات الاختبار :- 
1- يتم التأكد من نظافة جميع الأسطح المستخدمة فى الاختبار
2- تجهيز عينة مطحونة من الخرسانة وزنها 1 كجم تمر من المنخل 100
3- يؤخذ عينة من الخرسانة المطحونة تحتوى على 1 جم من الأسمنت ويوضع فوقها (25مل ماء مقطر + 10 مل حامض هيدروكلوليك مركز )
4- يضاف 50 مل ماء وتغلى لمدة (5–10) دقائق ثم يرشح المحلول ويغسل الناتج بالماء المقطر الساخن 
5- يعادل المحلول بالأمونيا بنسبة (1:1) ثم يحمض مرة أخرى بإضافة يد2 كب أ4 )
6- يغلى المحلول ويضاف 10 مل من محلول ( كلوريد الباريوم 10 % ) ويترك قريبا من الغليان لمدة 30 دقيقة ثم يترك حوالى ساعة ليبرد
7- يرشح الناتج ويغسل ويحرق فى بوتقة عند درجة حرارة 800 – 900 درجة مئوية ثم يبرد ويتم وزن الرواسب W 
8- تحسب قيمة ( SO3 ) من العلاقة 
حيث SO3 % = النسبة المئوية للكبريتات فى الخرسانة
W = وزن الرواسب
W1 = وزن العينة
M= النسبة المئوية لمحتوى الأسمنت بالخرسانة
S = النسبة المئوية للكبريتات من محتوى الأسمنت 
اختبار تعيين محتوى السلفو ألوميتات للخرسانة المتصلدة
DETERMINATION OF SULFATE-ALUMINATE *******
OF HARDENED CONCRETE 

اختبار رقم ( 7 – 8 ) الكود المصرى
السلفو ألوميتات هى عبارة عن كبريتات متحدة مع الخرسانة
وهى تمثل ناتج الطرح ( الكبريتات الكلية – الكبريتات الذائبة فى الماء )
الهـدف 
تعيين الكبريتات المتواحدة بمركب السلفو ألوميتات على صورة ( SO3 ) 
ويعتمد ذلك على كون السلفو ألومينات لا تذوب فى ماء الجير بينما تذوب الكبريتات الأخرى
الأجهـــزة 

1- ميزان حساس
2- فرن تجفيف
3- فرن احتراق 1400 درجة مئوية 
4- سخان كهربائى مسطح

خطوات الاختبار :-
1- تجهيز عينة مطحونة من الخرسانة وزنها 1 كجم تمر من المنخل رقم 100 
2- تؤخذ عينة من الخرسانة المطحونة وزنها 2 جم وتوضع فى دورق له غطاء
3- يحضر معلق الجير ( 2.5 جير حى + لتر ماء مقطر ) ويرج بشدة قبل الاستخدام
4- يضاف 50 مل من معلق الجير السابق إلى دورق العينة ويرج بشدة لمدة 10 دقائق ثم يرشح
5- توضع ورقة الترشيح فى دورق ويضاف إليها 50 مل من معلق الجير ثم يرج المحلول لمدة 30 دقيقة ويترك لمدة 24 ساعة ثم يرج مرة أخرى من 2 – 3 ساعات ويرشح المحلول ثم يغسل ورقة الترشيح والرواسب خمس مرات بمعلق الجير 
6- يعادل المحلول بحامض الهيدروكلوليك المركز – ثم يضاف 1 مل من الحامض
7- يستكمل ترسيب الكبريتات وتحرق ( كما فى الاختبار السابق )
8- تحسب نسبة الكبريتات على هيئة السلفو ألوميتات من العلاقة 
حيث أن 
S1= النسبة المئوية للكبريتات ( SO3 ) الذائبة فى معلق الجير
W = وزن الراسب *** W1= وزن العينة
S2 = النسبة المئوية للكبريتات ( SO3 ) كسلفو ألوميتات 
SO3 = النسبة المئوية للكبريتات ( SO3 ) الكلية بالخرسانة المحسوبة من الاختبار ( 7 – 7 )
اختبار المقاسات والأوزان لأسياخ صلب التسليح المدلفنة على الساخن
DIMENSIONS AND MASSES TEST FOR HOT ROLLED STEEL 
FOR REINFORCEMENT OF CONCRETE

اختبار رقم ( 5 – 1 ) الكود المصرى
الهـدف 
قياس قطر السيخ ونتوءاته الطولية والعرضية ووزنه الطولى
الأجهـــزة 
1. ميزان حساس
2. قدمة ذات ورانيه
3. شريط قياسى
خطـوات الاختبار 
1- قياس قطر السيخ ( وذلك بقياس قطرين متعامدين عند نفس المقطع )
2- قياس النتوءات ( يقدر ارتفاع النتوء بأخذ المتوسط لثلاث قراءات لأقرب 0.01 مم ) 
(تقاس زاوية النتوء بقياس الزاوية المحصورة بين النتوء والمحورالرأسى باستخدام الصلصال ) ( تقاس المسافة العرضية بين النتوءات بأخذ المتوسط لعشرة مسافات متتالية ) 
3- قياس وزن المتر الطولى ( وذلك بوزن عينة بطول لا يقل عن 1/ 2 متر )
4- حساب المساحة الفعلية للسيخ An من العلاقة :- 



w = الوزن بالجرام
L = الطول مم
= كثافة الحديد بالجم / مم3 = 0.0078







اختبار الشد لأسياخ صلب التسليح المدلفنة على الساخن
TENSIL TESTING OF HOLLED STEEL
FOR RFT OF CONCRETE

اختبار رقم ( 5 – 2 ) الكود المصرى
الهــدف / تعيين مقاومة الشد لأسياخ الصلب ( إجهاد الخضوع أو الضمان Fy )
الأجهــزة :- 

1- ماكينة اختبار شد الحديد
2- ميزان حساس
3- قدمة ذات ورنية
4- قلم معدنى للخدش

خطـوات الاختبار :- 
1- يتم التأكد من نظافة جميع الأسطح المستخدمة فى الاختبار
2- تثبيت العينة على ماكينة الاختبار مع ضمان محورية التحميل مع مراعاة تحديد نهايتى طول القياس للعينة على النحو التال:- 
( * حالة العينات القصيرة > أو= 6 أمثال قطر العينة ) 
( * حالة العينات الطويلة > أو= 12 أمثال قطر العينة ) 
3- يتم تحميل العينة تدريجيا بانتظام مع تجنب التحميل المفاجىء
4- يستمر زيادة الحمل تدريجيا مع تسجيل إجهاد الخضوع للعينة 
( بمشاهدة تذبذب مؤشر الماكينة ) لتحديد حمل الخضوع ( الرسم البيانى )
5- بعد كسر العينة يتم قياس طول العينة من نهايتى طول القياس– وكذلك تحديد مكان الكسر 
6- تحديد إجهاد الخضوع ويتم بطريقتين 
7- ( أ ) إجهاد الخضوع = حمل الخضوع الأقصى / مساحة المقطع الفعلية قبل الاختبار
( ب ) بطريقة الرسم البيانى وذلك بأخذ خط موازى للخط المستقيم من منحنى الإجهاد عند نسبة إستطالة قدرها 0.2 % ومنها يتم تحديد إجهاد الضمان عند نقطة تقاطع الخط مع المنحنى 

مقاومة الشد = الحمل الأقصى ( حمل الكسر ) / مساحة المقطع الفعلية قبل الاختبار 
النسبة المئوية للأستطالة = e مم
L1 = طول القياس الأصلى
L2 = الطول بعد حدوث الإستطالة ( بعد الكسر )
وتتم مقارنة القيمة السابقة بالقيم الموجودة بالجدول التالى 
اختبار الشد للأسلاك ذات المقاومة العالية المستخدمة
فى الخرسانة سابقة الإجهاد
TENSILE TESTING OF HIGH TENSILE STEEL WIRES USED 
FOR PRESTRESSED CONCRETE

اختبار رقم ( 5 – 2 – 2 ) الكود المصرى
الهـدف 
تحديد إجهاد الشد للأسلاك العادية المصنوعة من الصلب العالى المقاومة والمستخدمة فى الخرسانة سابقة الإجهاد
الأجهـزة ***ماكينة اختبار الشد للأسلاك
خطـوات الاختبار 
1- تجهيز عينة قياسية **و يحدد طول العينة ( القياسية ) = Lo
2- يتم تحميل العينة مع مراعاة محـورية التحميل وتدريجية التحميل ( بمعدل منتظم )
3- يتم تحديد نقطة الخضوع إذا ظهرت ( ذبذبة فى مؤشر ماكينة الاختبار ) أو وضوح نقطة الخضوع على شاشة الحاسب )
4- إذا تعذر تحديد نقطة الخضوع وهو الشائع فى الأسلاك ذات المقاومة العالية المستخدمة فى الخرسانة السابقة الإجهاد يستبدل إجهاد الحاسب ما قبل الضمان ( من الرسم البيانى ) ولكن بانفعال قدره 0.1% 
5- يتم زيادة التحميل تدريجيا حتى كسر العينة مع تسجيل حمل الكسر وكذلك شكل ومكان الكسر 
6- يتم تحديد إجهاد الخضوع Fy من العلاقة 

7- يتم تحديد إجهاد الخضوع Fu من العلاقة


8- نسبة الإستطالةe % 
10-نسبة النقص فى مساحة المقطع 
حيث Ao = المساحة الأصلية للمقطع
حيث A1 = المساحة بعد التغيير
يجب ألا تقل مقاومة الشد وإجهاد الضمان عن الحدود التالية
اختبار الشد لشبك أسياخ صلب التسليح الملحومة
TENSILE TESTING OF STEEL WELDED WIRE
FOR CONCRETE RFT
اختبار رقم ( 5 – 2 – 3 )
الهـدف 
تحديد إجهاد الخضوع وإجهاد الكسر والاستطالة لتحديد صلاحية الأسياخ طبقاً للمواصفات
الأجهــزة 
1- ماكينة اختبار الشد لمنتجات الصلب من القضبان مستديرة المقطع 
2- عينة قياسية ( شبكة من أسياخ الصلب مرتبة طوليا وعرضيا وملحومة مع بعضها البعض )
خطــوات الاختبار 
1- يتم التأكد من نظافة جميع الأسطح المستخدمة فى الاختبار
2- تثبيت العينة فى الماكينة مع التأكد من محورية التحميل 
3- يتم تحميل العينة بإنتظام وتدريجيا مع عدم التعرض للتحميل المفاجىء ويتم الحمل بواسطة المقطع والإستطالة مع استمرار التحميل
4- يتم رسم المنحنى
يتم حساب إجهاد الخضوع Fy











أرجو أن لا أكون قد أثقلت عليكم
لكم شكرى وتقديرى


----------



## احمد النجفي (15 سبتمبر 2009)

اشكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررركم


----------



## [email protected]™ (20 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد دهشورى (22 سبتمبر 2009)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررر وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## طارق السيد عبده (22 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا 
وبارك الله فيك
ابو مؤمن


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (23 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا
موضوع قيم


----------



## ahmed_2a2m (25 فبراير 2010)

الموضوع جدا قيم
بارك الله فيك
ياريت يا اخي الكريم لو ترفعلنا كتاب الكود المصري لإختبارات المواد كاملا
وشكرا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (25 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووور جدا اخي الفاضل


----------



## الفهدالأسمر (9 مارس 2010)

وفقكم الله الي احسن الأحوال


----------



## خالد بن عمر (9 مارس 2010)

شششششششششششكككككككككككككككككككرررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مصطفى يحيى حيدره (21 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله عنا جميعا الف خير 
لك تقديري واحترامي الكبير 
م مصطفى حيدره


----------



## عمر بن حيان (28 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الحارس اليقظ (14 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## دار التصميم (14 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوور--وياليت ترفع الكود كاملا والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (4 يناير 2011)

*اختبارات الخرسانه*

اليكم صورة إختبار الهبوط للخرسانة 
كذلك ملف يوضح أختبارات وخواص الخرسانة 
أسال الله ان ينفع به


----------



## bboumediene (4 يناير 2011)

جازاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.h_adel (1 أبريل 2011)

ارجو من الاخوة الاعضاء الافاده
اريد الاجابه عن السؤال التالى:ماهى الاضرار الناتجه عن وجود كلا من (الكلوريدات والاملاح الذائبه والكبريتات والكربون والبيكربونات والمواد العضويه )فى مياه الخرسانه _اى المواد التى نعمل من اجلها الاختبارات الموجوده فى الكود المصرى_ وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمداحمد5 (8 أبريل 2011)

شكرا


----------



## على عصمت (27 مايو 2011)

اريد معرفة الكود المصرى والكود السعودى لتحديد مساحة مقطع الكابلات والاسلاك الكهربية للمبانى الانشائية الرجاء الافادة حيث اننى فى حاجة شديدة لهم


----------



## engawyyy (4 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد البوهى (5 يوليو 2011)

مجهد اكثر من رائع اخى الكريم


----------



## mohamed_mowafy78 (6 يوليو 2011)

مجهود متميز


----------



## ريم مرزوق (15 يناير 2012)

الف الف شككككككككككككككككككككككر انشاء الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Abu Laith (15 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررر على الجهد العظيم ....


----------



## مكي الهجرسي (26 فبراير 2012)

*وفقكم الله الي احسن الأحوال*​


----------



## FS2 (24 مارس 2013)

شكرا يا اخي , الموضوع مفيد جدا 
و خصوصا في التقرير 
في الملحقات مقتطفات من هذا الموضوع الرائع مع بعض التنسيق


----------

